# Sonic Unleashed Vs Yahtzee



## Chanticleer (Dec 17, 2008)

I know there are a lot of sonic fans around here and I was just wondering if anyone else had bumped into this yet: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/472-Sonic-Unleashed

I don't know enough to comment on the game, so was he right?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

"this is the gameplay i would expect from a F*****G romhack... designed by HITLER"
epic^^ and true....
sonic really needs help :/ and the sonic team a good slap in the balls >.>
i mean.... srsly! the daylight lvls are ok but why the werehog...?! who needs that bullshit? no one! lighten up sega and stop abusing your most famous mascot...
well, at least they made good consoles in the past '''>.>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

he was right, every test in every single gametestingthingyblahcompany ended in a "OMG THIS GAEM IZ SHIT LOL"


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> he was right, every test in every single gametestingthingyblahcompany ended in a "OMG THIS GAEM IZ SHIT LOL"



its not completely shitty... the daytime lvls are ok, only there werehog ones are f'ed up.
i dont own the game and just tested it a little so i cant tell how many there are...

but the same thing that counts for sonic counts for spyro and crash bandicoot....
darn, i LOVED those games on the PSone... and what do we get now?
"the legend of spyro" which has NOTHING todo with the other games although its supposed to tell spyro's backstory and for crash we got that mutant bullshit...
are they F'ing kidding me...?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

He really does get way too worked up in the end.

Anyways, I hold to the idea that anyone who says Sonic Chronicles is a bad game is just either hating on it because hating on Sonic is the cool thing to do or just can't stand the idea of a game trying to do something DIFFERENT for once (which sadly when combined apparently results in 90% of gamers going by how much hate is going around for it...). Yahtzee is no exception to this rule, and going by the fact that despite claiming games need to be less repetative he hates on games that DO try to be different by dismissing them all as "gimmicky" (Mirror's Edge and Assassin's Creed being the obvious exceptions), I'd say he fits into the latter catagory.

As for the game itself... Not going to make an opinion since I never played the game, but a friend tells me they beat it the same day they rented it if that means anything to anyone. Plus I fail to see how the ranking system counts against it so much when you consider it's been part of the series for so much time now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Anyways, I hold to the idea that anyone who says Sonic Chronicles is a bad game is just either hating on it because hating on Sonic is the cool thing to do or just can't stand the idea of a game trying to do something DIFFERENT for once


no, no... no, it really sucks


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no, no... no, it really sucks


No, it was awesome (aside from maybe the cliffhanger ending).

Remember: Bioware made it. Sonic Team didn't do anything but give it their stamp of approval. That alone shows it can't be bad.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

accidental doublepost, sry...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont like it :/ for me sonic is about speed and fastpace levels. its not an RPG... or whatever chronicles is XD
i want sonic games like they used to be. to make me happy they might as well re-release the first game and give it another name (and maybe a graphic redesign)... would work better than anything they tried lately :/
the only newer sonic game i liked was adventure 2 battle^^ it would be VERY awesome if there were sonic and shadow lvls only and no stupid powerups in it >.>


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont like it :/ for me sonic is about speed and fastpace levels. its not an RPG... or whatever chronicles is XD


Sonic Chronicles feels fast-paced and requires quick actions in order to perform POW moves (which you have to in order to take out the tougher enemies). It's only slow if you just spam "attack" every round.

Also, people keep saying Sonic has always been about speed, but in reality that is simply not true. If you think other wise, try to go as fast as you can in the early games without going after enemies or power-ups. You're going to die very, very fast if all you try to do is run and occasionally jump like in the newer games. Heck, Mystic Ruins Zone (or whatever it's called) in Sonic 1 pratically MANDATES going slow if you don't want to get singed by lava.



> i want sonic games like they used to be. to make me happy they might as well re-release the first game and give it another name (and maybe a graphic redesign)... would work better than anything they tried lately :/


They did that. It was called Sonic Genesis and they somehow managed to screw THAT up, too.



> the only newer sonic game i liked was adventure 2 battle^^ it would be VERY awesome if there were sonic and shadow lvls only and no stupid powerups in it >.>


But the problem is that it's then like Sonic Rush, and Sonic Rush had the problem of having too big an emphasis on holding down right. Heck, there wasn't even any reason to jump aside from clearing pits or taking an alternate path. I don't see wrong with variety, either (case in point: Mario has followed his roots for crap and look at how successful he is) so I don't know why you demand removal of the Tails/Eggman and Knuckles/Rouge missions (aside from maybe Mad Space and Knuckles' equivalent stage).


----------



## Laze (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't played a Sonic game since the days of the Mega Drive and I've soon lost the appeal to play these three dimensional ones games. I'm pretty sure I'm one of those guys Yahtzee is referring to in his review.

I think it may be all that forced, Bart Simpson like attitude that the game seems so struck on force feeding towards my general direction.

I'll stick to that odd little plumber. Granted I did actually consider getting this.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no, no... no, it really sucks



Sonic Chronicles?
No, it was awesome. Every reviewer I've seen has complimented it.

And Sonic Unleashed is also awesome, just like every other 3D Sonic game, minus the 360 one due to all the glitches it had.



CaptainCool said:


> the only newer sonic game i liked was adventure 2 battle^^ it would be VERY awesome if there were sonic and shadow lvls only and no stupid powerups in it >.>



The powerups were awesome, the tails and eggman levels were awesome, and the treasure hunting was awesome. Not just the Sonic and Shadow levels.

Something all 3D Sonic haters need to get through their heads, and this is the same thing I said to all the people who hated StarFox Adventures.

STOP COMPARING IT TO OTHER GAMES IN THE SERIES AND SEE THEM AS THEIR OWN.

I f*cking guarantee that if Sonic characters weren't in the game and it was some other fast moving anthro, they would be seen as better games, because people would have nothing to compare them too.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> I f*cking guarantee that if Sonic characters weren't in the game and it was some other fast moving anthro, they would be seen as better games, because people would have nothing to compare them too.


Naw, if they did that people would complain that it was "just another Sonic clone" and that the least they could have done was be honest and make it an official Sonic game than try to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

I notice I totally misread Alex' post, I was talking about Unleashed, not Chronicles

sorry for that missunderstanding


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

Also, I'm thinking Yahtzee is overusing the Hitler jokes these days... ROM hacks of that kind of difficulty are generally made by your average Japanese hacker because, as my friend put it, "Japanese ROM hackers are sadists, masochists, and sadistic masochists".


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Naw, if they did that people would complain that it was "just another Sonic clone" and that the least they could have done was be honest and make it an official Sonic game than try to pull the wool over our eyes.



People just can't be happy when a series takes a new direction, huh?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 17, 2008)

this game sucks so hard that it might become a black hole D: 

srsly mother is playing this game as i type this,  the quality is shit, i'd expect way better for a game released a little while ago, the gameplay is fucked up, the whole were thing blows and the story is made by some drunk Frenchmen or something ><

i miss the oldschool games, adventure battle 2 and heroes were pretty cool o.o


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

eh, i love unleashed. it gives a speedy pace to it, but also gives Sonic a kinda change of pace. lol, he needs to slow down sometimes i guess x3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a theory out there. The sonic team can't be this retarded. They're probably making these pointless novelties so when they actually make a really good sonic game one of these days, it'll sell by the billions


----------



## pheonix (Dec 18, 2008)

That was funny as hell. I liked his bit on heavenly sword too, this guy is just funny for being such a great pissed off gamer.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 18, 2008)

I dunno if I'm missing something here, but just because a game is original, doesn't automatically make it good, and doesn't exempt it from criticism. I know those words weren't spoken, but reading between the lines, that's what I'm understanding. 

For Sonic Unleashed, he was showing a picture of the Wii version, but he wasn't talking about the Wii one, which is the better version, because it gets rid of the hub-worlds, and my friend (who is a sonic freak) claims is noticeably easier (he thinks that the makers assumed that people would use the Wii remote, and so made it easier to compensate). My friend and I both agreed that Sonic has been an okay series, but agreed with Yahtzee, in that the concept is just somewhat dead after so many years of repetition, attempts at doing something different weren't unnoticed, but usually lack-luster or poorly done. 

I whole-heartedly agree on the part where he states that Sonic simply moves "too fucking fast", and that many of the levels involve pushing a key to save your ass from hitting/falling/getting impaled/etc, which in...almost every game that involves button sequences or pushing a key to save your ass, it is heavily looked down upon by probably most people, and the game suffers criticism for having it.  

The grading part has always been unnecessary, but they've insisted on it in several games I've played, and it always sucks :/ Never understood why they had it either...

Anyhew, I'd say Yahtzee is hitting the nail on the head, or damn close enough, and all in all, if you enjoy the game, play it. Not like he's coming to your house to stop you =P


----------



## AlexX (Dec 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I dunno if I'm missing something here, but just because a game is original, doesn't automatically make it good, and doesn't exempt it from criticism. I know those words weren't spoken, but reading between the lines, that's what I'm understanding.


Reading between the lines is rather tricky, since you could end up finding something that isn't really there.



> For Sonic Unleashed, he was showing a picture of the Wii version, but he wasn't talking about the Wii one, [...]


Why would he show the Wii version if he wasn't talking about the Wii version? Just for some more Wii bashing?


----------



## mammagamma (Dec 18, 2008)

meh, I found the werehog levels well-designed platformers.

Only thing is, I enjoy the day levels much more, and there is more night level/longer night levels than day, which kinda sucks, yeah.


----------



## PupJ (Dec 18, 2008)

I enjoyed the game and hate being part of the minority.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

Dunno about the game, but I lol'd at the "Night Of the Werehog" Short.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 18, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Reading between the lines is rather tricky, since you could end up finding something that isn't really there.
> 
> Why would he show the Wii version if he wasn't talking about the Wii version? Just for some more Wii bashing?






AlexX said:


> ...despite claiming games need to be less repetative he hates on games that DO try to be different by dismissing them all as "gimmicky"...



Huh, I think I found the major source of it. It sounds kind of like you're saying: if a game is different, it should not be hated on, or at the very least, you hate it when an original game gets criticized.

The Wii version doesn't have hub worlds, and one of the major points of Yahtzee's criticism was the pain-in-the-ass hub worlds. He doesn't mention the Wii, so can't really claim he's Wii bashing, and what's wrong with video game critic bashing a console? Isn't that his job?


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Sonic's gone downhill way too fast. It was better when it was only Sonic, Tails and Knuckles, when 'Eggman' was Robotnik and when the games weren't just one giant glitch after another.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a theory that the Werehog would be liked a little more if Sonic Team didn't sacrifice his speed.  Who wouldn't want to see him falcon punch Eggman's pingas at high speeds?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

deffinatly got to be the best ZP episode ever.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Huh, I think I found the major source of it. It sounds kind of like you're saying: if a game is different, it should not be hated on, or at the very least, you hate it when an original game gets criticized.


You're putting words in my mouth. I said it bothered me that people tended to just dismiss new stuff just on the idea that it's "gimmicky" (which I could rant further about since people act like a gimmick is a bad thing, but that's another rant for another day). I never once said an original game can't still be bad.



> The Wii version doesn't have hub worlds, and one of the major points of Yahtzee's criticism was the pain-in-the-ass hub worlds. He doesn't mention the Wii, so can't really claim he's Wii bashing, and what's wrong with video game critic bashing a console? Isn't that his job?


My point is that you're putting words in his mouth by saying "he's showing the wii version, but he's not talking about the wii version". Likewise, I never said there was anything wrong with console bashing, I just said I can't see why he'd show the Wii version if he wasn't talking about the Wii version unless he wanted to bash the Wii or something like that.


It looks like your main problem is looking deeply into stuff that isn't supposed to be looked deeply into. Not everything has some kind of hidden meaning behind it.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you serious? No hub-worlds in the wii version?  I have it for the 360 and the whole "Collect enough medals to advance" thing really pissed me off which led me to having to take breaks from playing the game.  OTher than that, it was enjoyable but there wasnt enough day time action.  The night time stages last 3-4 times longer than the day time stages which are about 5 minutes long, while night time stages can last up to 30 minutes.  I think that they should expand on the day time stages more in the next game, such as making different kinds of level, such as some 2d and others 3d.


----------



## MaxRaine (Dec 29, 2008)

I like Yahtzee's reviews even when I disagree with them =P I only look at them for the laughs anyway =)

Dunno anything about the new Sonic game... perhaps he's right or perhaps it's awesome... What I do know is that I loved the Sonic Adventure games. Haven't played any new Sonic games after SA2 though... =/


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 29, 2008)

although i may disagree with yahtzee on some games, he's entertainment more then just dropping the F or S bomb.

Though I've always hated sonic fans and their ilk. I might be down with furries but the fan fiction and imagery ive seen along with the stupid arguments on youtube just degrade the fandom down more and more. Adding one more attack to the fandom, adding sonic and amy to the mix will create a moronic 16 bit enviromental marsupial the likes of which id like to forget


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Nocturnowl actually brings up an interesting point I noticed: Yahtzee never once mentioned furries in his review for Sonic Unleashed. Somewhat odd, since almost any other reviewer in the world always seems to mention them whenever the game they're reviewing is all about anthropomorphics (and yet probably a good thing since there really aren't any jokes he could have made about them that we haven't already heard hundreds of times over by now).


----------

